# Graphics card for AGP 4X



## soham (Jan 19, 2006)

Can anyone please suggest a decent graphics card for my intel 845 motherboard with AGP 4X slot .


----------



## shovik (Jun 29, 2006)

You can get 4X AGP cards such as ATI Radeon 7000 (64MB)-Rs.927/-, Club-3D Radeon 8500 LE (64MB)=Rs.1,252/-, Matrox Millennium G550 Dual (32MB)=Rs.1,159/-, Matrox Parhelia 512GPU 128Mb DDR DVI Tvout AGP4X.

All these are AGP 4X compliant. You can go for them..

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## bukaida (Jun 29, 2006)

Most of the AGP 8X cards are backward compatable which means you can run them at lower speed.
Shovik u could easily add this line


----------



## thadhanihemant (Jun 30, 2006)

bukaida said:
			
		

> Most of the AGP 8X cards are backward compatable which means you can run them at lower speed.




exactly i m using ati radeon 9200 se 128mb
on intel D850 MV board which only supports 4x agp
where as my agp is capable of runnig at 8x


----------



## samrulez (Jun 30, 2006)

Some 8X card do work with 4X slots....but....the performance is not the same......U will be wasting a lot of performance and money!!!


----------



## invincibul (Jul 8, 2006)

I have an ASUS A7N266-VM Motherboard, AGP-4x Slot, 512 MB DDR RAM, 300W intex power supply, I bought a BIG GeForce 6200 256 MB 64-bit 3d Card. I dont know if my computer supports it. I tried putting it into the AGP 4x slot. The Computer did not boot up at all, but the fans were working. When I removed the Graphics Card, the System booted up. 

Please Help


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jul 8, 2006)

invincibul said:
			
		

> I have an ASUS A7N266-VM Motherboard, AGP-4x Slot, 512 MB DDR RAM, 300W intex power supply, I bought a BIG GeForce 6200 256 MB 64-bit 3d Card. I dont know if my computer supports it. I tried putting it into the AGP 4x slot. The Computer did not boot up at all, but the fans were working. When I removed the Graphics Card, the System booted up.
> 
> Please Help



omg man how many places wil u post?????????

yes 8x are backward compat. but as he said its a waste of money n performance.. get the club 3d its decent enuff..


----------



## akshayt (Jul 8, 2006)

8X is backward compatible, I think, get any 8x/4x card preferably mentioned with 4x as well.
Anyway what rig do you have?

I doubt you will be able to play anything decently with that old a rig anyway, not much of a point, you will need to upgrade everything.


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 8, 2006)

You can use an 8x card.
It means that the card is supported by  speeds upto 8x.
Like 48x CD-Writer can write CDs labeled 52x but at 48x speed.
Similarly 8x cards work at 4x speed on 4x AGP slot.


----------



## papai_mcc (Jul 8, 2006)

go for geforce fx5200 or 5700.fx 5200 runs in AGP4X surely,(i had used it in AGP4X).Check it before buying fx5700,though most probably it also runs


----------



## indian (Jul 8, 2006)

I have the same intel 845 motherboard with AGP 4X slot and using xfx 6200 with 256 mb and its working fine.so i think you can go for xfx 6200


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 8, 2006)

Two cards that I can confirm running on this motherboard are the Geforce FX5200 and the ATI Radeon 9600(Non-pro verison) cards.Some of the newer lot of AGP 8X cards are doubtful on running due to AGP voltage regulations.Do check before you buy a mid end card like 6600GT.The bandwidth loss won't be that high but still you'll get a decent amount of performance provided you have sufficient ram to compliment the card.


----------



## adirawat20 (Dec 5, 2009)

get a 3850


----------

